# Outdoor O Scale



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a site about Outdoor O scale layouts. If you guys find any more, please post them here.

http://www.trainweb.org/oscaleoutdoors/links.html


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know, outdoor railroading is not for me... I would be too anal about the weather... Are O scale trains even made to be used outdoors?









*Yes, landscaping with peppers FTW!!!* :laugh:​


----------



## Anabeth (Apr 10, 2008)

*O Scale Outdoors*

"Are O scale trains even made to be used outdoors?"

No, but when the track is dry you can run all of your Lionel and MTH and other trains outdoors. We don't run our G scale trains in the rain or snow either -- we're weather wimps.

Glad you liked the photo of my bell (pepper) tower!

Anabeth
Plant manager for the C&A G&O Railroads


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Anabeth!

I hope you'll become a part of the family here and bring your friends. We have a good, and growing group.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Anabeth said:


> "Are O scale trains even made to be used outdoors?"
> 
> No, but when the track is dry you can run all of your Lionel and MTH and other trains outdoors. We don't run our G scale trains in the rain or snow either -- we're weather wimps.
> 
> ...


There are some cool videos of trains running outside in snow. An internet search may produce some interesting results. I've been considering an outdoor layout for several years.
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don F said:


> There are some cool videos of trains running outside in snow. An internet search may produce some interesting results. I've been considering an outdoor layout for several years.
> Don


Don do you see the dates on some of the threads you pull up?

You might not get an answer from any of them, they have not been here in years.
Just saying.......I don't know if you saw the date when they were posted?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

Dave Hikel of Hikel Layouts did one:

http://www.hikeltrains.com/video-gallery
http://hikeltrains.com/woodshire

The "Woodshire" is an outdoor railroad. If I recall correctly, they used Gargraves / Ross track. The railroad also runs DCS.


Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Atlas track seems to be one of the more popular choices for outside railroads, the track stands up well. Ross and Gargraves have wooden ties, so they are not as robust for outdoor use.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

big ed said:


> Don do you see the dates on some of the threads you pull up?
> 
> You might not get an answer from any of them, they have not been here in years.
> Just saying.......I don't know if you saw the date when they were posted?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ygxwWjp3-M
Here's a link for a G gauge, couldn't find the O gauge just yet.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

big ed said:


> Don do you see the dates on some of the threads you pull up?
> 
> You might not get an answer from any of them, they have not been here in years.
> Just saying.......I don't know if you saw the date when they were posted?


Ed, yes I did, but I went through all the pages and replied to posts I thought were interesting. Now I'm caught up. If I don't get a reply, no big deal. 
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Atlas track seems to be one of the more popular choices for outside railroads, the track stands up well. Ross and Gargraves have wooden ties, so they are not as robust for outdoor use.


Gargraves has a stainless steel rail and plastic tie track. I have some that I've been using for the under the tree Christmas layout. It was in a box of mixed track I bought from a friend. I like the Atlas track, but it's expensive, and the bottoms of the ties are hollow, so this is visible from beneath my bridges. 
Don


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Was in the same boat a few years back. Wanted to try outdoor, but only had O scale. After reading a ton of articles decided easiest to just go with G scale.

if you decided to make a try with O scale, post some pictures. Would love to see.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I did the same as Blk69. O is #1 for me, but decided to do G for an outdoor loop years ago. I had an older LGB starter set and worked great.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I' done some research as well, and I plan to stay with O scale. I have easy access to all my trains which are all on shelves inside. I have the track as well, and it's just not practical to look up and watch the train circle the self layout. I can make buildings for the garden layout, and there's room to expand. I'm not going to switch to G scale for three reasons: cost, size and the lack of storage space. I don't have any desire to get rid of any of my O scale trains, and since there is no available space inside for a permanent layout, and the fact that we do spend a lot of time outdoors, the yard and O scale are a good match.
Don


----------

